# Identificacion de pines de un estereo



## maxilin (Feb 25, 2009)

hola queria pedir algo de ayuda por que no encuentro nada por ninguna lado , necesito identificr los pines de un estero de ford scort y lo quiero poner en una F100 , pero no puedo identificar los pines del estereo para saber cual es la alimentacion y la salida de audio , el estereo es ssolo radio , como no tengo el medelo ni nada que me diga como identificarlo los pongo una foto , no se ven bien por que las saque con la camara de la pc , capaz alguie lo conoce y me puede ayudar desde ya gracias


----------



## maxxx2009 (Mar 2, 2009)

hola: mira pibe el consejo mio es destapa el estereo de las dos tapassuperior e inferior 

y hace lo siguiente 

Busca cerca de el disipador de aluminio un capacitor de 2200 mf x 16v o 25v las patillas del capaciror  

que estan soldadas seguilas hasta llegar ahta un especie de transformadorcito  que tiene solo dos 

contactos de salida de  alambre de cobre   el pin que va a la bateria seria ese el +12v y el negativo 

seria el chasis

para los pines de las salidas de audio tenes que fijarte el numero de ic que tiene en la parte de 

amplificador de audio en www.datasheetarchive.com  y de ahi lo demas lo sacas de las 

especificaciones del circuito electrico del ic  


en este caso de estereo no van los parlantes conectados los negativos de losmismos al chasis por que 

de otro modo se quemaria el audio  del estereo



otra opcion es buscar en la base del conector en donde estan las soldaduras


vas a encontrar lo siguiente 

vcc = +12v 

GND= negativo de el aparato

LF + =  salida de parl.frontal Izquierda
LF - 

RF+  =  salida de parl. frontal derecha
RF-


RR+ =  salida de parl. trasero derecha
RR-

RL+ =  salida de parl. trasero izquierda
RL-


ANT = antena de la radio 


bueno te dejo que pruebes esto y avisame  cualquier duda 

ah y pone la foto de la parte de la placa donde esta soldado el conector  de la parte de atras del estereo

bye!
y suerte!


----------

